# Sir Bubbles



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sir Bubbles just got her, like, 5 minutes ago. He's currently acclimating but since he looks so clamped, I might take him out in a few minutes. I tested the water and it's roughly one or two degrees different from what is in his bag.

Here he is in the cup.

EDIT: since it's been like 10 minutes since I first started writing this post (my phone was taking forever to upload pics), I'm taking him out in a minute


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

He's a warrior


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

More pics:


























He's a fast little devil! way faster than my other boys 

I can't thank you enough Junglist <3 <3 <3


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

your welcome glad he's in good hands living in luxury hehe


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Trust me, he will be spoiled ^^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh I just love him wants to steal him from you..lol So happy he got there in good shape he is breathtaking beautiful and the colors in his tank for perfect for him !


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

And here he is in a video. Trying to eat and failing xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ij-lGC5LP8


Thanks Perseus 
I couldn't be happier <3


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He looks so good!! I am so happy for you both!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks :')

I'm prctically tearing up in joy over here


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh what a picky eater ahaha


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

yea, he doesn't like the pellets apparently ^^
He'd rather hide behind the bamboo decor in the back. Or go under the bridge.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is so little how old he is ? Love it video !


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe Junglist told me 4-7 months... unless he wants to correct me on this xD

and thanks :3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I just mailed out the money for my betta, can't wait to meet him. xD Dad was pissed but I promised no more tanks and I am just going to divide the 6.6


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh, my parents don't know I got another fish, let alone another tank. To be honest, I don't know how they're going to fit at home :/

Can't wait to move out.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to move out when I get a job, but the thing is, how will I bring my 29 gallon with me or my 6 other tanks


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

o.o

wow.
I on;y have my 3 and they're all able to be transported


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Zippy little speedster there!

Love how you decked out his crib!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks bettaqi :3

I got another pic of him:









ANNDDD I woke up to this:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Is jelly*


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

you should get one D:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow a bubble nest already, he is living up to his name ..love it !!!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha yea 
I was thinking I was seeing things at first, but he got started already. All my boys make huge nests for me, and then knock them down once i'm done seeing them. It's like they know lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to update this with a new pic.
He's getting green coloring!

The white on his tail is currently a yellow green color, but his scales are getting a green tint too!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are Marbles for ya.. They can never choose what patterns they want lol



Alcemistnv said:


> I need to update this with a new pic.
> He's getting green coloring!
> 
> The white on his tail is currently a yellow green color, but his scales are getting a green tint too!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes please get a new picture when you can. Its like everyday a new surprise color with marbles, that has got to be fun !


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, here are some new pics anyways 

His "green" side









And other pics


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's one that can't make up his mind.. First he has Green then switch to almost Pearl then.... He just decided to be a Zebra :shock:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sir Bubbles just wants to keep you guessing what colors he is going to be each day..lol Adorable little guy and wow he poses for you it looks like, great pictures ! :-D

Junglist another awesome fish love that he decided to go with the Zebra look cause that is so in style these days ! :-D


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha zebra-fish~

And he wasn't posing at all xD
He was zipping back and forth around the tank and that one second he was still I got a pic xD

The first picture I posted is when he was darting back and forth. I took shots constantly so in my album, you see a pic of him, then he's gne, then he's there, then he's gone xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Flaring pics*

Caught him flaring at Pudge 

I caught the end of the flaring, so he wasn't doing it as much


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

He is so handsome! Wow! I love the pictures. I want one!!!!  Great I'm betta crazy now. Enjoy him!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha I'm 100% betta crazy 

Thank you, he is stunning ^^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful little guy I just love him and the pics are great !!!!


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

He's lovely!

I love looking at everyone's Bettas.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 
Bubbles says thanks too!


----------

